# Friday 1/30/15 clipper



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

It's looking like a small handful of inches for the Greens.  With the accompanying winds, NWS anticipates a good upslope potential.  I could go for that!


----------



## soulseller (Jan 28, 2015)

How is NH looking? I am not seeing much detail on this storm.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

Its not really a storm.  Just a fast moving clipper.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 28, 2015)

GFS and Boston 7 news is blowing this up over Maine with another 12-18" from SR north


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

Quietman said:


> GFS and Boston 7 news is blowing this up over Maine with another 12-18" from SR north



Silly silly silly.  Didn't their mothers teach them never to listen to the GFS?   It puts evil thoughts in their minds.  Gray Maine is estimating 6"+.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 28, 2015)

I believe the potential is there for this to blow up in the gulf of Maine.  6 inches is a safe bet.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2015)

Berkshire E in North Berkshire? I hear that area might get around 8 inches meaning I should finally check out platty of MA?


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Berkshire E in North Berkshire? I hear that area might get around 8 inches meaning I should finally check out platty of MA?



Were not getting 8 inches.  I would love if we did.  Were in the 2-3 range.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 29, 2015)

Can't post picture but Gray NWS just calling for 8-10 for what looks like most of the western Maine ski resorts.


----------



## ChicoKat (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2015)

Keep these clippers coming! They add up over time. Gonna be a cold one Friday night. Could be a chilly start to Saturday.


----------



## moguler6 (Jan 29, 2015)

Camden Snow Bowl anyone?  The new triple chair opens Saturday.  They got 20" from the blizzard and another 10-14 on it's way.  That's a lot of untracked goodness waiting!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2015)

I hear 4to 8 inches of snow tonight for Ask gore maybe Saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2015)

This is one of those events that has the potential to overperform at elevation.  I remember driving up to Smuggs last March when they were calling for a 1-3 freshener - about 10 or 11 inches later it finally stopped snowing.  I'm not saying that's what will happen, I'm just syaing these can be somewhat unpredictable for them to forecast.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 29, 2015)

billski said:


> Silly silly silly.  Didn't their mothers teach them never to listen to the GFS?   It puts evil thoughts in their minds.  Gray Maine is estimating 6"+.



Still laughing at the GFS?  ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2015)

10inches today at Platty what a awesome clipper it was!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup.  Kindof saw that one over-performing. 

 Good for Platty and Smuggs and all the other places that got about twice what was predicted.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 30, 2015)

Maine getting some nice banding right now!


----------

